

Mapillary: Crowdsourced Street Photos - superthewuper
http://www.mapillary.com/

======
pella
more info:

* Openstreetmap Wiki:Mapillary

[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Mapillary](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Mapillary)

* "How to Street-View a bike path for a penny"

[http://www.bodenseepeter.de/2014/07/01/how-to-street-
view-a-...](http://www.bodenseepeter.de/2014/07/01/how-to-street-view-a-bike-
path-for-a-penny/)

* SOTM EU2014:Yubin Kuang: Mapillary - the missing view of the planet

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvQ1TAIN8rE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvQ1TAIN8rE)

------
neil_s
My biggest question as I browsed this site was: why is this useful. The first
3-4 pages I browsed, and the video I watched, didn't answer this question.

~~~
dalek2point3
Its useful because you can

(1) get a hold of the raw data and then do cool stuff on top of it.

(2) you can contribute your own local area in a way that you want -- doesnt
just have to be streets, can also be trails, riverside views etc.

(3) This is good if you're irked that Google has all the interesting street
imagery that they hoard for themselves (mostly).

(4) You'd be helping openstreetmap volunteers look at your imagery when then
edit the local map thus helping create our only shot at an open, fully
flexible map of the world.

There's probably more, but this should be a good start. Yay, mapillary!

------
superchink
Hey! I saw someone in a coffee shop in LA working on this. I regretted not
asking about it. This looks really cool.

~~~
gyllen
Hey, you should have. That was probably me, we are based in Sweden but I work
out here from LA.

------
theophrastus
Is there any means to discover why a search term sends you to a specific
place? search for 'zazu' and you end up in some field in Spain south of the
French border. 'krom' and you end up in Saudi Arabia near the red-sea. That
is, there's no apparent reverse linking ..?

------
teddyh
My complaint from about a year ago was that they only supported contributing
if you had an iPhone¹. Have they fixed this yet?

1)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6948368)

~~~
yellowbkpk
They have Android and iOS apps. They also have an API [0] and several blog
posts about how to use it to add photos from other types of devices [1].

[0]
[http://www.mapillary.com/developer.html](http://www.mapillary.com/developer.html)
[1] [http://blog.mapillary.com/technology/2014/07/21/upload-
scrip...](http://blog.mapillary.com/technology/2014/07/21/upload-scripts.html)

~~~
mattkrea
Confirmed re: Android App. Just grabbed this today. Got lots of work to do
since backwoods Pennsylvania seems to have no photos (go figure). Lots of work
to do!

------
chrislgrigg
Interesting (?) piece of trivia: one of the founders of Mapillary is Peter
Neubauer, who was one of three creators of Neo4j.

------
jorgecurio
how does one create his own 'crowdsource' labor force to solve specific
domains of problems? Where do you find workers that will be readily available
to work on problems?

~~~
milliams
They're leveraging the existing OpenStreetMap crowd by allowing the images to
be used by them for mapping.

